# Xiaomi  Redmi 1S and Redmi Note launched in India



## rish1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Last week we talked about Xiaomi launching the Mi 3 in the Indian market. This week, the company has launched two more smartphones, along with a revised pricing for the Mi 3 and launch details.
First of all, the Mi 3 has seen a price cut. It is now available for ₹13,999 ($232) instead of the previously announced ₹14,999 ($249).


The other two phones being launched are the Redmi 1S and the Redmi Note. The Redmi 1S is the cheapest phone being launched today and priced at just ₹6,999 ($116) and the Redmi Note is priced at ₹9,999 ($166).


The Redmi 1S has a 4.7-inch, 720p IPS display, Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 MSM8228 SoC with quad-core 1.6GHz CPU and Adreno 305 GPU, 1GB RAM, 8GB storage space with microSD card support, 8 megapixel rear camera with 1080p video, 2 megapixel front camera with 720p video, Bluetooth 4.0 LE, Wi-Fi 802.11b/g/n, dual SIM (3G+2G), 2000mAh battery and MIUI based on Android 4.3.


The Redmi Note has a 5.5-inch 720p IPS display, MediaTek MT6592 SoC with octa-core 1.7GHz CPU and Mali-450 GPU, 2GB RAM, 8GB storage space with microSD card slot, 13 megapixel rear camera with 1080p video recording, 5 megapixel front camera with 720p video, Bluetooth 4.0 LE, Wi-Fi 802.11b/g/n/, 3100mAh battery and MIUI on Android 4.3.
Flipkart is the exclusive launch partner for Xiaomi in India. You will have to register today on Flipkart to be able to purchase the Mi 3 when it goes on sale on July 22, next week. The Mi Power Bank and other accessories will also be available for sale next week. The Redmi 1S and the Redmi Note will go on sale in August.

Xiaomi launches Mi 3, Redmi 1S and Redmi Note in India - GSMArena.com news


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2014)

Looking forward to get a Redmi 1S for my father instead of Moto E


----------



## rish1 (Jul 15, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Looking forward to get a Redmi 1S for my father instead of Moto E



what who motorola ????? after looking at Xiaomi,  motorola phones feels like they belong to Ancient History


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 15, 2014)

man, that's some serious pricing... . Seriously, If only I had money left after buying moto g ..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2014)

^ sell your moto g and buy a Mi3 or 2 redmi 1s when they launch


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 15, 2014)

^ Don't know if anyone will give me good money for moto g.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=mSnPC5j7cn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amjath (Jul 15, 2014)

Holy sh!t!! Xiaomi is insane.


----------



## sksundram (Jul 15, 2014)

moto e pales in front of 1s


----------



## amjath (Jul 15, 2014)

its a check mate for motorola, indian manufactures and Nokia by Microsoft


----------



## $hadow (Jul 15, 2014)

Rip Indian manufacturers.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2014)

Hows the community support if this manufacturer ?


----------



## Dastan (Jul 15, 2014)

Anybody planning to buy this do check to see if you like miui, first . There's no work arounds, i mean no developments or xda support, you'll have to live with miui. Also check bug reports on the official miui forums, to know what hurdles to expect and how long they take to come up with fixes after issue has been reported.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2014)

MIUI interface is lovely. Have tried several roms from MIUI. 
But being stuck only with MIUI is a big deal.


----------



## Dastan (Jul 15, 2014)

^True story. It fealt good the first few days, but made me sick afterwards and switched back


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

sksundram said:


> moto e pales in front of 1s



Moto G, I would say


----------



## Minion (Jul 15, 2014)

I am So jealous looking at 1S after buying Moto E.


----------



## sksundram (Jul 15, 2014)

kaz said:


> Moto G, I would say


1s excels only in camera department and external memory support. And the PRICE. Oh! Moto E is so dead now.


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

Minion said:


> I am So jealous looking at 1S after buying Moto E.



Sell it before 1S launches


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 15, 2014)

Xiaomi Redmi Note @ Rs 9,999 on my buying list


----------



## rish1 (Jul 15, 2014)

i feel Zenfone 5 is still a better option than redmi note


----------



## nancytrip (Jul 22, 2014)

Last week we talked about Xiaomi launching the Mi 3 in the Indian market.


----------



## nancytrip (Jul 22, 2014)

However i have been doing some research and found out that the GTX 460,470, and 480 are the same GPU design as the Quadro 4000.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 23, 2014)

^wrong thread


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 23, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> Xiaomi Redmi Note @ Rs 9,999 on my buying list



Excellent price...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 23, 2014)

Hopefully, Xioami will provide good after sales customer support.

Thinking of buying a Redmi 1S  for my spouse,as a gift for her.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 27, 2014)

iPhone 4 running iOS 6 is better


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 27, 2014)

I am planning to buy the redmi 1s. Anyone know the exact date for its launch. They say early august but when? The phone will surely sell very fast and ill have to click the buy button fast too. Btw does flipkart offer Cash on Delivery for xiaomi phones? Thanx


----------



## amjath (Jul 27, 2014)

theterminator said:


> iPhone 4 running iOS 6 is better



I'm sorry, what was that


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 27, 2014)

theterminator said:


> iPhone 4 running iOS 6 is better



true dat,ios 7 sucks on anything lesser than 5S

- - - Updated - - -



kg11sgbg said:


> Hopefully, Xioami will provide good after sales customer support.
> 
> Thinking of buying a Redmi 1S  for my spouse,as a gift for her.



asus is a better brand in terms of after sales and quality
people have already reported issues with xiaomi,reception and software issues as well as bad speakers and poor service
asus is better established in india and so is moto


----------

